# Popuppers -- Help Needed!!



## smell206 (Dec 12, 2004)

Since the end of October (October 31, 2004.. to be exact) I have had pop-up's appearing frequently with the URL of "www.popuppers.com" I have tried everything I know of to remove and/or block this website, but they still appear! And when I leave my computer for just an hour or so, I come back and there is at least 15 of these windows. I use the programs Trend Micro and AdAware as my computer security/virus protectors, but they don't block this website! About 10 minutes ago I downloaded "HijackThis", I have a log, I just don't know what to do with it. Your help would be greatly appreciated! Here is my Log, because I've noticed other users have to show theirs. Also, here is the exact address for the "popuppers" ..
http://www.popuppers.com/popsn16.php?firstd=20041023&aff=SubPro&c={F4A1D06C-941E-4CB3-9753-AB61997F15A3}&oldglue=1&olda180=1&oldhanse=1&oldnhoro=1&olde2give=1&olda180=1&oldhanse=1&oldourexe=1&olde2give=1&oldjenky=1&olda180=1&olddealhelp=1&old|e2give=1&oldbling=1&olda180=1&olddealhelp=1&old|e2give=1&oldbling=1&olda180=1&olddealhelp=1&old|e2give=1&oldalien=1&oldourexe=1&olda180=1&olddealhelp=1&old|e2give=1&olddiamond=1&oldourexe=1

Now, Here is my Log..

Logfile of HijackThis v1.97.7
Scan saved at 3:11:07 PM, on 12/12/2004
Platform: Windows XP SP1 (WinNT 5.01.2600)
MSIE: Internet Explorer v6.00 SP1 (6.00.2800.1106)

Running processes:
C:\WINDOWS\System32\smss.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\winlogon.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\services.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\lsass.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\svchost.exe
C:\WINDOWS\System32\svchost.exe
c:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\ccSetMgr.exe
c:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\ccEvtMgr.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\spoolsv.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\cisvc.exe
C:\WINDOWS\System32\nvsvc32.exe
C:\PROGRA~1\EFFICI~1\ENTERN~1\app\pppoeservice.exe
C:\Program Files\Trend Micro\Internet Security\Tmntsrv.exe
C:\Program Files\Trend Micro\Internet Security\tmproxy.exe
C:\Program Files\Trend Micro\Internet Security\PccPfw.exe
C:\WINDOWS\Explorer.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\AGRSMMSG.exe
C:\Program Files\Multimedia Card Reader\shwicon2k.exe
C:\WINDOWS\ALCXMNTR.EXE
C:\Program Files\Java\j2re1.4.2_03\bin\jusched.exe
C:\windows\system\hpsysdrv.exe
C:\WINDOWS\System32\hphmon05.exe
C:\HP\KBD\KBD.EXE
C:\Program Files\Common Files\Real\Update_OB\realsched.exe
C:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\ccApp.exe
C:\Program Files\QuickTime\qttask.exe
C:\documents and settings\owner\local settings\temp\Ld6bPn1x.exe
C:\WINDOWS\System32\aimsgr.exe
C:\WINDOWS\System32\borlndmm.exe
C:\Program Files\Lavasoft\Ad-aware 6\Ad-watch.exe
C:\Program Files\Trend Micro\Internet Security\pccguide.exe
C:\Program Files\Trend Micro\Internet Security\PCClient.exe
C:\Program Files\Trend Micro\Internet Security\TMOAgent.exe
C:\WINDOWS\System32\rundll32.exe
C:\WINDOWS\medload.exe
C:\Program Files\AIM\aim.exe
C:\WINDOWS\System32\prdtect.exe
C:\WINDOWS\System32\prdtect.exe
C:\Program Files\HP\Digital Imaging\bin\hpqtra08.exe
C:\WINDOWS\System32\wuauclt.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\cidaemon.exe
C:\WINDOWS\medload.exe
C:\Program Files\AIM\aim.exe
C:\Program Files\Internet Explorer\iexplore.exe
C:\Program Files\Internet Explorer\iexplore.exe
C:\Program Files\HijackThis.exe

R1 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Search Bar = file://C:\WINDOWS\System32\SearchBar.htm
R0 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Start Page = http://www.yahoo.com/
R1 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Default_Page_URL = http://qus10.hpwis.com/
R1 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Default_Search_URL = http://srch-qus10.hpwis.com/
R0 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Start Page = www.zestyfind.com/
R1 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Search Bar = http://srch-qus10.hpwis.com/
R1 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Internet Settings,ProxyOverride = localhost
R0 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Toolbar,LinksFolderName = 
R3 - URLSearchHook: (no name) - {8952A998-1E7E-4716-B23D-3DBE03910972} - (no file)
O1 - Hosts: 207.68.176.250 auto.search.msn.com
O1 - Hosts: 64.12.152.18 search.netscape.com
O3 - Toolbar: &Radio - {8E718888-423F-11D2-876E-00A0C9082467} - C:\WINDOWS\System32\msdxm.ocx
O3 - Toolbar: Yahoo! Toolbar - {EF99BD32-C1FB-11D2-892F-0090271D4F88} - C:\Program Files\Yahoo!\companion\Installs\cpn0\ycomp5_5_7_0.dll
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [AGRSMMSG] AGRSMMSG.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Sunkist2k] C:\Program Files\Multimedia Card Reader\shwicon2k.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [AlcxMonitor] ALCXMNTR.EXE
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [SunJavaUpdateSched] C:\Program Files\Java\j2re1.4.2_03\bin\jusched.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [hpsysdrv] c:\windows\system\hpsysdrv.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [HotKeysCmds] C:\WINDOWS\System32\hkcmd.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [HPHUPD05] c:\Program Files\HP\{45B6180B-DCAB-4093-8EE8-6164457517F0}\hphupd05.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [HPHmon05] C:\WINDOWS\System32\hphmon05.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [KBD] C:\HP\KBD\KBD.EXE
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [UpdateManager] "C:\Program Files\Common Files\Sonic\Update Manager\sgtray.exe" /r
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [TkBellExe] "C:\Program Files\Common Files\Real\Update_OB\realsched.exe" -osboot
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Recguard] C:\WINDOWS\SMINST\RECGUARD.EXE
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [VTTimer] VTTimer.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [ccApp] "c:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\ccApp.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [PS2] C:\WINDOWS\system32\ps2.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [H1C] C:\documents and settings\chelsea\local settings\temp\H1C.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Y] C:\documents and settings\chelsea\local settings\temp\Y.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [fpcd11nl] C:\WINDOWS\System32\fpcd11nl.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [QuickTime Task] "C:\Program Files\QuickTime\qttask.exe" -atboottime
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Ld6bPn1x] C:\documents and settings\owner\local settings\temp\Ld6bPn1x.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [DeadAIM] rundll32.exe "C:\Program Files\AIM\\DeadAIM.ocm",ExportedCheckODLs
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [AOL Instant Messenger] aimsgr.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Bakra] C:\WINDOWS\System32\IEHost.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [c63b83eff1b4] C:\WINDOWS\System32\borlndmm.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [DM_Server] C:\PROGRA~1\COMETS~1\dm\Bin\dmserver.exe /onreboot
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Windows SyncroAd] C:\Program Files\Windows SyncroAd\SyncroAd.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Ad-aware] "C:\Program Files\Lavasoft\Ad-aware 6\Ad-aware.exe" +c
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Microsoft Works Update Detection] C:\Program Files\Common Files\Microsoft Shared\Works Shared\WkUFind.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Ad-watch] "C:\Program Files\Lavasoft\Ad-aware 6\Ad-watch.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [NvCplDaemon] RUNDLL32.EXE C:\WINDOWS\System32\NvCpl.dll,NvStartup
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [nwiz] nwiz.exe /installquiet /keeploaded /nodetect
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [pccguide.exe] "C:\Program Files\Trend Micro\Internet Security\pccguide.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [PCClient.exe] "C:\Program Files\Trend Micro\Internet Security\PCClient.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [TM Outbreak Agent] "C:\Program Files\Trend Micro\Internet Security\TMOAgent.exe" /run
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Uninstall_WinTools] C:\WINDOWS\Temp\WTuninst.exe /remove
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [loads.exe] C:\WINDOWS\medload.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [WebRebates0] C:\Program Files\Web_Rebates\WebRebates0.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\RunServices: [AOL Instant Messenger] aimsgr.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [AIM] C:\Program Files\AIM\aim.exe -cnetwait.odl
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [prdtect] C:\WINDOWS\System32\prdtect.exe
O4 - Global Startup: Compaq Connections.lnk = C:\Program Files\Compaq Connections\1940576\Program\BackWeb-1940576.exe
O4 - Global Startup: HP Digital Imaging Monitor.lnk = C:\Program Files\HP\Digital Imaging\bin\hpqtra08.exe
O8 - Extra context menu item: E&xport to Microsoft Excel - res://C:\PROGRA~1\MICROS~4\OFFICE11\EXCEL.EXE/3000
O8 - Extra context menu item: Web Rebates - file://C:\Program Files\Web_Rebates\Sy1150\Tp1150\scri1150a.htm
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: Sun Java Console (HKLM)
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: MaxSpeed (HKLM)
O9 - Extra button: Research (HKLM)
O9 - Extra button: AIM (HKLM)
O16 - DPF: {74D05D43-3236-11D4-BDCD-00C04F9A3B61} (HouseCall Control) - http://a840.g.akamai.net/7/840/537/2004061001/housecall.trendmicro.com/housecall/xscan53.cab
O16 - DPF: {D27CDB6E-AE6D-11CF-96B8-444553540000} (Shockwave Flash Object) - http://fpdownload.macromedia.com/pub/shockwave/cabs/flash/swflash.cab
O17 - HKLM\System\CCS\Services\Tcpip\..\{1382EA37-8886-42E7-8C8C-CE6021D1DF12}: NameServer = 151.164.1.8,206.13.28.12

Thank you very very much again!!!


----------



## Mr Broly (Oct 23, 2004)

You need to updated your Hijack from http://www.spywareinfo.com/~merijn/files/hijackthis.zip

and post a new log.


----------



## smell206 (Dec 12, 2004)

Logfile of HijackThis v1.98.2
Scan saved at 9:37:56 PM, on 12/12/2004
Platform: Windows XP SP1 (WinNT 5.01.2600)
MSIE: Internet Explorer v6.00 SP1 (6.00.2800.1106)

Running processes:
C:\WINDOWS\System32\smss.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\winlogon.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\services.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\lsass.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\svchost.exe
C:\WINDOWS\System32\svchost.exe
c:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\ccSetMgr.exe
c:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\ccEvtMgr.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\spoolsv.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\cisvc.exe
C:\WINDOWS\System32\nvsvc32.exe
C:\PROGRA~1\EFFICI~1\ENTERN~1\app\pppoeservice.exe
C:\WINDOWS\Explorer.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\AGRSMMSG.exe
C:\Program Files\Multimedia Card Reader\shwicon2k.exe
C:\WINDOWS\ALCXMNTR.EXE
C:\Program Files\Java\j2re1.4.2_03\bin\jusched.exe
C:\windows\system\hpsysdrv.exe
C:\WINDOWS\System32\hphmon05.exe
C:\HP\KBD\KBD.EXE
C:\Program Files\Common Files\Real\Update_OB\realsched.exe
C:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\ccApp.exe
C:\Program Files\QuickTime\qttask.exe
C:\WINDOWS\System32\aimsgr.exe
C:\WINDOWS\System32\borlndmm.exe
C:\Program Files\Lavasoft\Ad-aware 6\Ad-watch.exe
C:\WINDOWS\System32\rundll32.exe
C:\WINDOWS\medload.exe
C:\WINDOWS\System32\prdtect.exe
C:\WINDOWS\System32\prdtect.exe
C:\Program Files\HP\Digital Imaging\bin\hpqtra08.exe
C:\WINDOWS\System32\wuauclt.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\cidaemon.exe
C:\WINDOWS\medload.exe
C:\Program Files\AIM\aim.exe
C:\WINDOWS\System32\svchost.exe
C:\Program Files\Trend Micro\Internet Security\tmproxy.exe
C:\Program Files\Trend Micro\Internet Security\PccPfw.exe
C:\Program Files\Trend Micro\Internet Security\Tmntsrv.exe
C:\Program Files\Trend Micro\Internet Security\PCClient.EXE
C:\Program Files\Trend Micro\Internet Security\PCCGUIDE.EXE
C:\Program Files\Trend Micro\Internet Security\TMOAgent.exe
C:\Program Files\AIM\aim.exe
C:\Program Files\Internet Explorer\iexplore.exe
C:\Program Files\Internet Explorer\iexplore.exe
C:\Program Files\Internet Explorer\iexplore.exe
C:\Program Files\Hijack This\HijackThis.exe

R1 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Default_Page_URL = http://qus10.hpwis.com/
R1 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Default_Search_URL = http://srch-qus10.hpwis.com/
R1 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Search Bar = file://C:\WINDOWS\System32\SearchBar.htm
R0 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Start Page = http://www.yahoo.com/
R1 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Search Bar = http://srch-qus10.hpwis.com/
R0 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Start Page = www.zestyfind.com/
R1 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Internet Settings,ProxyOverride = localhost
R0 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Toolbar,LinksFolderName = 
R3 - URLSearchHook: (no name) - {8952A998-1E7E-4716-B23D-3DBE03910972} - (no file)
O1 - Hosts: 207.68.176.250 auto.search.msn.com
O1 - Hosts: 64.12.152.18 search.netscape.com
O3 - Toolbar: &Radio - {8E718888-423F-11D2-876E-00A0C9082467} - C:\WINDOWS\System32\msdxm.ocx
O3 - Toolbar: Yahoo! Toolbar - {EF99BD32-C1FB-11D2-892F-0090271D4F88} - C:\Program Files\Yahoo!\companion\Installs\cpn0\ycomp5_5_7_0.dll
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [AGRSMMSG] AGRSMMSG.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Sunkist2k] C:\Program Files\Multimedia Card Reader\shwicon2k.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [AlcxMonitor] ALCXMNTR.EXE
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [SunJavaUpdateSched] C:\Program Files\Java\j2re1.4.2_03\bin\jusched.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [hpsysdrv] c:\windows\system\hpsysdrv.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [HotKeysCmds] C:\WINDOWS\System32\hkcmd.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [HPHUPD05] c:\Program Files\HP\{45B6180B-DCAB-4093-8EE8-6164457517F0}\hphupd05.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [HPHmon05] C:\WINDOWS\System32\hphmon05.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [KBD] C:\HP\KBD\KBD.EXE
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [UpdateManager] "C:\Program Files\Common Files\Sonic\Update Manager\sgtray.exe" /r
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [TkBellExe] "C:\Program Files\Common Files\Real\Update_OB\realsched.exe" -osboot
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Recguard] C:\WINDOWS\SMINST\RECGUARD.EXE
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [VTTimer] VTTimer.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [ccApp] "c:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\ccApp.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [PS2] C:\WINDOWS\system32\ps2.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [H1C] C:\documents and settings\chelsea\local settings\temp\H1C.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Y] C:\documents and settings\chelsea\local settings\temp\Y.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [fpcd11nl] C:\WINDOWS\System32\fpcd11nl.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [QuickTime Task] "C:\Program Files\QuickTime\qttask.exe" -atboottime
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Ld6bPn1x] C:\documents and settings\owner\local settings\temp\Ld6bPn1x.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [DeadAIM] rundll32.exe "C:\Program Files\AIM\\DeadAIM.ocm",ExportedCheckODLs
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [AOL Instant Messenger] aimsgr.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Bakra] C:\WINDOWS\System32\IEHost.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [c63b83eff1b4] C:\WINDOWS\System32\borlndmm.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [DM_Server] C:\PROGRA~1\COMETS~1\dm\Bin\dmserver.exe /onreboot
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Windows SyncroAd] C:\Program Files\Windows SyncroAd\SyncroAd.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Ad-aware] "C:\Program Files\Lavasoft\Ad-aware 6\Ad-aware.exe" +c
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Microsoft Works Update Detection] C:\Program Files\Common Files\Microsoft Shared\Works Shared\WkUFind.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Ad-watch] "C:\Program Files\Lavasoft\Ad-aware 6\Ad-watch.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [NvCplDaemon] RUNDLL32.EXE C:\WINDOWS\System32\NvCpl.dll,NvStartup
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [nwiz] nwiz.exe /installquiet /keeploaded /nodetect
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [pccguide.exe] "C:\Program Files\Trend Micro\Internet Security\pccguide.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [PCClient.exe] "C:\Program Files\Trend Micro\Internet Security\PCClient.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [TM Outbreak Agent] "C:\Program Files\Trend Micro\Internet Security\TMOAgent.exe" /run
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Uninstall_WinTools] C:\WINDOWS\Temp\WTuninst.exe /remove
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [loads.exe] C:\WINDOWS\medload.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [WebRebates0] C:\Program Files\Web_Rebates\WebRebates0.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\RunServices: [AOL Instant Messenger] aimsgr.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [AIM] C:\Program Files\AIM\aim.exe -cnetwait.odl
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [prdtect] C:\WINDOWS\System32\prdtect.exe
O4 - Global Startup: Compaq Connections.lnk = C:\Program Files\Compaq Connections\1940576\Program\BackWeb-1940576.exe
O4 - Global Startup: HP Digital Imaging Monitor.lnk = C:\Program Files\HP\Digital Imaging\bin\hpqtra08.exe
O8 - Extra context menu item: E&xport to Microsoft Excel - res://C:\PROGRA~1\MICROS~4\OFFICE11\EXCEL.EXE/3000
O8 - Extra context menu item: Web Rebates - file://C:\Program Files\Web_Rebates\Sy1150\Tp1150\scri1150a.htm
O9 - Extra button: (no name) - {08B0E5C0-4FCB-11CF-AAA5-00401C608501} - C:\WINDOWS\System32\msjava.dll (file missing)
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: Sun Java Console - {08B0E5C0-4FCB-11CF-AAA5-00401C608501} - C:\WINDOWS\System32\msjava.dll (file missing)
O9 - Extra button: (no name) - {120E090D-9136-4b78-8258-F0B44B4BD2AC} - C:\WINDOWS\System32\ms.exe (file missing)
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: MaxSpeed - {120E090D-9136-4b78-8258-F0B44B4BD2AC} - C:\WINDOWS\System32\ms.exe (file missing)
O9 - Extra button: Research - {92780B25-18CC-41C8-B9BE-3C9C571A8263} - C:\PROGRA~1\MICROS~4\OFFICE11\REFIEBAR.DLL
O9 - Extra button: AIM - {AC9E2541-2814-11d5-BC6D-00B0D0A1DE45} - C:\Program Files\AIM\aim.exe
O16 - DPF: {74D05D43-3236-11D4-BDCD-00C04F9A3B61} (HouseCall Control) - http://a840.g.akamai.net/7/840/537/2004061001/housecall.trendmicro.com/housecall/xscan53.cab
O17 - HKLM\System\CCS\Services\Tcpip\..\{1382EA37-8886-42E7-8C8C-CE6021D1DF12}: NameServer = 151.164.1.8,206.13.28.12


----------



## Mr Broly (Oct 23, 2004)

You need to update AD-aware to ad-aware SE and get the lastest update.

from here
ftp://206.16.4.26/pub/win95/utilities/aawsepersonal.exe


----------



## smell206 (Dec 12, 2004)

Logfile of HijackThis v1.98.2
Scan saved at 8:05:40 PM, on 12/13/2004
Platform: Windows XP SP1 (WinNT 5.01.2600)
MSIE: Internet Explorer v6.00 SP1 (6.00.2800.1106)

Running processes:
C:\WINDOWS\System32\smss.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\winlogon.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\services.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\lsass.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\svchost.exe
C:\WINDOWS\System32\svchost.exe
c:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\ccSetMgr.exe
c:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\ccEvtMgr.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\spoolsv.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\cisvc.exe
C:\WINDOWS\System32\nvsvc32.exe
C:\PROGRA~1\EFFICI~1\ENTERN~1\app\pppoeservice.exe
C:\WINDOWS\Explorer.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\AGRSMMSG.exe
C:\Program Files\Multimedia Card Reader\shwicon2k.exe
C:\WINDOWS\ALCXMNTR.EXE
C:\Program Files\Java\j2re1.4.2_03\bin\jusched.exe
C:\windows\system\hpsysdrv.exe
C:\WINDOWS\System32\hphmon05.exe
C:\HP\KBD\KBD.EXE
C:\Program Files\Common Files\Real\Update_OB\realsched.exe
C:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\ccApp.exe
C:\Program Files\QuickTime\qttask.exe
C:\Program Files\Trend Micro\Internet Security\Tmntsrv.exe
C:\Program Files\Trend Micro\Internet Security\tmproxy.exe
C:\WINDOWS\System32\aimsgr.exe
C:\WINDOWS\System32\borlndmm.exe
C:\Program Files\Lavasoft\Ad-aware 6\Ad-watch.exe
C:\Program Files\Trend Micro\Internet Security\pccguide.exe
C:\Program Files\Trend Micro\Internet Security\PCClient.exe
C:\Program Files\Trend Micro\Internet Security\TMOAgent.exe
C:\Program Files\AIM\aim.exe
C:\WINDOWS\System32\rundll32.exe
C:\Program Files\HP\Digital Imaging\bin\hpqtra08.exe
C:\Program Files\Trend Micro\Internet Security\PccPfw.exe
C:\WINDOWS\System32\wuauclt.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\cidaemon.exe
C:\PROGRA~1\Lavasoft\AD-AWA~2\Ad-Aware.exe
C:\Program Files\Hijack This\HijackThis.exe

R1 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Default_Page_URL = http://qus10.hpwis.com/
R1 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Default_Search_URL = http://srch-qus10.hpwis.com/
R1 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Search Bar = file://C:\WINDOWS\System32\SearchBar.htm
R0 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Start Page = http://www.yahoo.com/
R1 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Search Bar = http://srch-qus10.hpwis.com/
R0 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Start Page = www.zestyfind.com/
R1 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Internet Settings,ProxyOverride = localhost
R0 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Toolbar,LinksFolderName = 
O1 - Hosts: 207.68.176.250 auto.search.msn.com
O1 - Hosts: 64.12.152.18 search.netscape.com
O3 - Toolbar: &Radio - {8E718888-423F-11D2-876E-00A0C9082467} - C:\WINDOWS\System32\msdxm.ocx
O3 - Toolbar: Yahoo! Toolbar - {EF99BD32-C1FB-11D2-892F-0090271D4F88} - C:\Program Files\Yahoo!\companion\Installs\cpn0\ycomp5_5_7_0.dll
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [AGRSMMSG] AGRSMMSG.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Sunkist2k] C:\Program Files\Multimedia Card Reader\shwicon2k.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [AlcxMonitor] ALCXMNTR.EXE
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [SunJavaUpdateSched] C:\Program Files\Java\j2re1.4.2_03\bin\jusched.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [hpsysdrv] c:\windows\system\hpsysdrv.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [HotKeysCmds] C:\WINDOWS\System32\hkcmd.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [HPHUPD05] c:\Program Files\HP\{45B6180B-DCAB-4093-8EE8-6164457517F0}\hphupd05.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [HPHmon05] C:\WINDOWS\System32\hphmon05.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [KBD] C:\HP\KBD\KBD.EXE
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [UpdateManager] "C:\Program Files\Common Files\Sonic\Update Manager\sgtray.exe" /r
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [TkBellExe] "C:\Program Files\Common Files\Real\Update_OB\realsched.exe" -osboot
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Recguard] C:\WINDOWS\SMINST\RECGUARD.EXE
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [VTTimer] VTTimer.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [ccApp] "c:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\ccApp.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [PS2] C:\WINDOWS\system32\ps2.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [H1C] C:\documents and settings\chelsea\local settings\temp\H1C.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Y] C:\documents and settings\chelsea\local settings\temp\Y.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [fpcd11nl] C:\WINDOWS\System32\fpcd11nl.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [QuickTime Task] "C:\Program Files\QuickTime\qttask.exe" -atboottime
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Ld6bPn1x] C:\documents and settings\owner\local settings\temp\Ld6bPn1x.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [DeadAIM] rundll32.exe "C:\Program Files\AIM\\DeadAIM.ocm",ExportedCheckODLs
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [AOL Instant Messenger] aimsgr.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Bakra] C:\WINDOWS\System32\IEHost.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [c63b83eff1b4] C:\WINDOWS\System32\borlndmm.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Microsoft Works Update Detection] C:\Program Files\Common Files\Microsoft Shared\Works Shared\WkUFind.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [NvCplDaemon] RUNDLL32.EXE C:\WINDOWS\System32\NvCpl.dll,NvStartup
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [nwiz] nwiz.exe /installquiet /keeploaded /nodetect
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [pccguide.exe] "C:\Program Files\Trend Micro\Internet Security\pccguide.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [PCClient.exe] "C:\Program Files\Trend Micro\Internet Security\PCClient.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [TM Outbreak Agent] "C:\Program Files\Trend Micro\Internet Security\TMOAgent.exe" /run
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Uninstall_WinTools] C:\WINDOWS\Temp\WTuninst.exe /remove
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Ad-aware] "C:\Program Files\Lavasoft\Ad-aware 6\Ad-aware.exe" +c
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Ad-watch] "C:\Program Files\Lavasoft\Ad-aware 6\Ad-watch.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Windows SyncroAd] C:\Program Files\Windows SyncroAd\SyncroAd.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [WebRebates0] C:\Program Files\Web_Rebates\WebRebates0.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [loads.exe] C:\WINDOWS\medload.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [DM_Server] C:\PROGRA~1\COMETS~1\dm\Bin\dmserver.exe /onreboot
O4 - HKLM\..\RunServices: [AOL Instant Messenger] aimsgr.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [AIM] C:\Program Files\AIM\aim.exe -cnetwait.odl
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [prdtect] C:\WINDOWS\System32\prdtect.exe
O4 - Global Startup: Compaq Connections.lnk = C:\Program Files\Compaq Connections\1940576\Program\BackWeb-1940576.exe
O4 - Global Startup: HP Digital Imaging Monitor.lnk = C:\Program Files\HP\Digital Imaging\bin\hpqtra08.exe
O8 - Extra context menu item: E&xport to Microsoft Excel - res://C:\PROGRA~1\MICROS~4\OFFICE11\EXCEL.EXE/3000
O9 - Extra button: (no name) - {08B0E5C0-4FCB-11CF-AAA5-00401C608501} - C:\WINDOWS\System32\msjava.dll (file missing)
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: Sun Java Console - {08B0E5C0-4FCB-11CF-AAA5-00401C608501} - C:\WINDOWS\System32\msjava.dll (file missing)
O9 - Extra button: (no name) - {120E090D-9136-4b78-8258-F0B44B4BD2AC} - C:\WINDOWS\System32\ms.exe (file missing)
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: MaxSpeed - {120E090D-9136-4b78-8258-F0B44B4BD2AC} - C:\WINDOWS\System32\ms.exe (file missing)
O9 - Extra button: Research - {92780B25-18CC-41C8-B9BE-3C9C571A8263} - C:\PROGRA~1\MICROS~4\OFFICE11\REFIEBAR.DLL
O9 - Extra button: AIM - {AC9E2541-2814-11d5-BC6D-00B0D0A1DE45} - C:\Program Files\AIM\aim.exe
O16 - DPF: {74D05D43-3236-11D4-BDCD-00C04F9A3B61} (HouseCall Control) - http://a840.g.akamai.net/7/840/537/2004061001/housecall.trendmicro.com/housecall/xscan53.cab
O17 - HKLM\System\CCS\Services\Tcpip\..\{1382EA37-8886-42E7-8C8C-CE6021D1DF12}: NameServer = 151.164.1.8,206.13.28.12


----------



## Mr Broly (Oct 23, 2004)

Run HiJack again and click on these and click fix:

O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [TkBellExe] "C:\Program Files\Common
Files\Real\Update_OB\realsched.exe" -osboot
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [H1C] C:\documents and settings\chelsea\local settings\temp\H1C.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Y] C:\documents and settings\chelsea\local settings\temp\Y.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Ld6bPn1x] C:\documents and settings\owner\local settings\temp\Ld6bPn1x.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Uninstall_WinTools] C:\WINDOWS\Temp\WTuninst.exe /remove
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [WebRebates0] C:\Program Files\Web_Rebates\WebRebates0.exe
O9 - Extra button: (no name) - {08B0E5C0-4FCB-11CF-AAA5-00401C608501} - C:\WINDOWS\System32\msjava.dll (file missing)
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: Sun Java Console - {08B0E5C0-4FCB-11CF-AAA5-00401C608501} - C:\WINDOWS\System32\msjava.dll (file missing)
O9 - Extra button: (no name) - {120E090D-9136-4b78-8258-F0B44B4BD2AC} - C:\WINDOWS\System32\ms.exe (file missing)

O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: MaxSpeed - {120E090D-9136-4b78-8258-F0B44B4BD2AC} - C:\WINDOWS\System32\ms.exe (file missing)

Then go to add or remove programs and try to delete Web Rebates. Download Spybot if you dont have it 
http://www.majorgeeks.com/download.php?det=2471

Update defentions and scan. Have you scanned with Adaware-SE. Anyways, after all that post a new log.


----------

